# Paris Carbon weight?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone have an actual weight for a paris frame/fork in 51.5?
Are all the paris carbons way over what pinarello claims for weight??

competitivecyclist.com lists the paris at about 950 grams for a medium size frame......but I noticed in another thread here someone said their 54 weighed frame/fork/headset/seat clamp. I figure that puts the frame alone in the 1100 range?

Once it is up there, I'm kind of torn between the Paris and a Colnago Extreme Power...


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

The quotes I've seen on Weight Weenies say it's more like the 1100g area, fork excluded in any case. It's still one of the bikes that has caught my attention but I decided on something else for my new bike.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

55cm Paris Carbon with fork and headset = 1612g actual


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

B2 said:


> 55cm Paris Carbon with fork and headset = 1612g actual


Ouch. I guess they are up there in the C50 weight range. Anyone seen a cross section of the carbon used? Same league as the C50?


----------



## gerard (Apr 8, 2006)

Just thought I'd give you some advice on weight, your frame weight has very little to do with over all weight my old Paris carbon weighed 1600grms fork headset and clamp included my Look 595 weighs all up 50cm 1780grms thats with the intergrated seat post of course so it's slightly lighter but not by much alot of what you read about weight for frames is crap!!! look at your wheels and components bars etc thats where you can save alot of weight !!!!!!!!


----------



## MadMax24 (Jan 22, 2007)

My '07 56cm Paris total weight is 16.39 llbs. W / '07 Campy Record, 175 Hollow Crank, Medium Rear Cage, Record Pro-Fit Plus Pedals, 2 Elite Carbon Water cages, 90cm ITM 101 Carbon Stem, 44cm FSA Carbon K-Wing Bar, Selle SMP Strike Pro Saddle, Zipp 404's W/ Vittoria Corsa Tubulars, and a Garmin 305 Computer. This might give you a estimate weight on a complete Paris. You should do better W/ 51.5cm


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

MadMax24 said:


> My '07 56cm Paris total weight is 16.39 llbs. W / '07 Campy Record, 175 Hollow Crank, Medium Rear Cage, Record Pro-Fit Plus Pedals, 2 Elite Carbon Water cages, 90cm ITM 101 Carbon Stem, 44cm FSA Carbon K-Wing Bar, Selle SMP Strike Pro Saddle, Zipp 404's W/ Vittoria Corsa Tubulars, and a Garmin 305 Computer. This might give you a estimate weight on a complete Paris. You should do better W/ 51.5cm


Thanks for the info. Do you have a pic of your bike posted? 16.39 sounds very good.


----------



## MadMax24 (Jan 22, 2007)

No, I'll have to get a picture posted soon.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Ditto that

I now have a 56cm Paris Carbon, Record drivetrain, Neutron Wheels, ZG Brakes, Stronglight Pulsion crank, Fizik Aliante Carbon saddle, Syntace bar and stem and RXS Carbon pedals = 16.2 lbs


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

The weights you guys are giving : 16-17 lb. range, sounds about right. MadMax's bike is really high end with those Zipp 404s, and you can see he still manages in that range.

And B2 has a Pulsion crank and Zero Gravity brakes.

There are some guys on the Colnago forum who claim to have 15 lb. Cristallos (which have about the same frame weight as the Paris Carbon), and frankly, I don't know what those guys are smoking. As they have nowhere the same trick, light parts. I mean to get that weight with the components they are using, you'd need a 900 gm wheelset.


----------



## MadMax24 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Clevor, I'll have to check out the Colnago board to see how they are getting 15 llbs.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Anybody seen this article?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/tour06/tech/?id=/tech/2006/features/tour_bikes2

What's strange is they say Valverde rides a 52 cm c-to-c. I heard he is 5'6" and built like a little tree. Plus, don't Paris Carbon frames run on the big side? He must be all legs to ride that big a frame. But maybe I was wrong and he's taller than that. All I can figure.

Note the article repeats itself: 'claimed weight of 7.1 kgs'. That comes out to 15.65 lbs! I agree, seems rather optimistic to me.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

one of my fav-4 is shorter than me?? i'm 5' 8" and nowhere near as great as Valverde [ bummer!! ] guess taller doesn't mean better.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

z ken said:


> one of my fav-4 is shorter than me?? i'm 5' 8" and nowhere near as great as Valverde [ bummer!! ] guess taller doesn't mean better.


Valverde's 5'6''?? I didn't know that..


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Valverde's 5'6''?? I didn't know that..


Judging from all the pics I've seen, probably not. I even asked Gitabike if they knew but no answer to that question. I have heard him described as 'like standing next to a little tree'. But then all those pro riders look like little trees next to those podium girls :lol:.

I think he's maybe 125-135 lbs but is probably 5'9" or so (and probably all legs).


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

*Super skinny*



uzziefly said:


> Valverde's 5'6''?? I didn't know that..


Check out Wikipedia.

5'10" and 134 pounds?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Undecided said:


> Check out Wikipedia.
> 
> 5'10" and 134 pounds?


Thanks for the info; I didn't know they had that stuff on Wikipedia.

That sounds about right. I imagine he's pretty skinny, and he does look somewhat lanky. It's definitely true Paris Carbons are sized big if at 5'10" he rides a 52 c-to-top (which on Pinarellos is more like halfway between c-to-c and c-to top).

Only thing is there is no Paris Carbon in that size, with a 54 TT. Unless the article is rounding off a 51.5 frame to 52 c-to-c, and the 53.5 TT to 54. So at 5'10" he's actually riding a 51.5 frame??? Who knows, the pros do tend to ride smallish frames.


----------



## jomico (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't know the exact weight of the frame but my 51.5 Paris Carbon w/ DA, Deda Elementi Bars and Stem, Speedplay pedals and zipp wheels is just over 15 pounds. Rumour has it that their new 08 Carbon bike is going to be a little lighter than that but Italians aren't known for super light bikes. The focus is usually on asthetics. Also remember that with Carbon its tricky to know exactly what is in those frames to make them super light.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Clevor said:


> Anybody seen this article?
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/tour06/tech/?id=/tech/2006/features/tour_bikes2
> 
> ...


This is true, but unlike some of you I don't see the sizing as strange. I'm 5'9 with longer legs than torso and I ride a Paris Carbon 53. I've got my bike built up with Neutron Ultra clinchers, Record, ITM 101 carbon bar/stem (110-44), most post, Fizik saddle, keo carbons and arundel cages. 16 LBS EVEN


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

don't really strive to make my bikes weight weenie poster bikes, but I recently weighed my 57.5 paris at the shop and it came in at 16.3 lbs.. I built her up with Dura Ace 7800, Zipp sl bar and stem, fsa k force cranks/ ceramic bb, ax lightness post and endurance saddle, keo ti pedals, new elite carbon cages and ksyrium ssl wheels/ specailized tires. 

Now my Dogma FPX is another story...can you say tank?.


----------



## highview (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a 06 Paris Carbon 56cm bike with 07 Campy Record group 172.5 crank, Campy Hyperon carbon tubulars (13-26 gearing) with Continental Sprinters mounted. FSA carbon K wing handlebar 44cm, Ritchey Carbon Matrix 110mm stem, Selle Italia SLR Carbonio 125g seat, MOST carbon seat post. Time RXS carbon titanium pedals and Rev X carbon water bottle cages. Weighs in at 15.5 lbs.


----------



## Dctrofspin (Mar 10, 2004)

I weighed my 2006 Paris Carbon without fork, bolts or headset...but with the collar...and it came in at 1240 grams for a 54cm. That is a huge miss from the claimed 990 grams on Pinarello.com. Talk about misleading....my superbike is no more than mortal.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Dctrofspin said:


> I weighed my 2006 Paris Carbon without fork, bolts or headset...but with the collar...and it came in at 1240 grams for a 54cm. That is a huge miss from the claimed 990 grams on Pinarello.com. Talk about misleading....my superbike is no more than mortal.


Actually the 990 gm weight quoted is without paint. So if you want to believe the paint weighs 300 gms . . .

Your weight is about right; a 51.5 will come in at around 1198 w/o collar (the collar probably weighs 25 gms).

What's funny is that the new Pinarello Prince (which is selling for $10,999  - frame only - at RA Cycles), is advertised as 900 gms without paint. So that is only 90 gms or 9% less than a Paris Carbon. But advertising claims it is 25% lighter than a Paris Carbon . Well if you do the math, then a Paris Carbon frame without paint should be 1200 gms alone - there's some fibbing going on at some end.

Moreover, some bike testers said the Prince feels significantly lighter than a Paris Carbon during a ride. 90 gms??? Just swap from a 260 gm to a 170 gm saddle and the difference should be the same.


----------

